# Roof spolier for Focus estate



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a ford focus estate bought new in January this year. It really could do with a roof spoiler to finish it off as per the ST estate.

Ideally I want to fit a genuine Ford spoiler but Ford prices are just crazy, over £200 just for the unpainted spoler, and about £500 fitted.

So I'm thinking buy the Ford spoiler and get it fitted at a bodyshop.

But its a new car, what if they totally **** it up 

Not sure where I'm going with this really, I'm just typing some random thoughts down. I should have got it factory fitted when I bought the car but forgot to add it in.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Personally I’d pay the £500 and quickly forget the cost to save the hassle if anything goes wrong


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What’s a good body shop going to charge for painting and fitting ?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> What's a good body shop going to charge for painting and fitting ?


I have no idea but probably not over £300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you tried focus part ?

https://drayton-broadland.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/mondeopart---focuspart-13973433.html

Not advertised that well, but always used to be good and loads always being taken apart for parts.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> I have no idea but probably not over £300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you looked on local Ford forums to see if anyone has had this done - was it simple or where there issues ?

Do you know / trust a local bodyshop - if so, could be worth a phone call / trip to see them and ask how much etc :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks I’ll take a look at the focus part place. There is a local body shop but no idea if they’re good. Pics on their website suggest they are. 

Not looked on Ford forums but can’t see there being any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Keep an eye on ebay - i just bought a genuine VW rear spoiler for my MK7 Golf ready painted in my car colour for £120 - VW dealer had got it painted for a showroom car which then got sold before spoiler was fitted :thumb: i decided to fit it myself so bought some Stikaflex and fitted it last week (and it's still on  )
New price was around £350 in primer then paint and fitting so a bargain


----------

